# party and clubbing in dubai?!



## pretty_in_pink (Jan 17, 2012)

hello everyone,

i'm a german hotel management student, 24 years, and moving for six months to dubai for an internship.

to put it in a nutshell: i'm living right now in hong kong, going out for party for sure 2 nights a week - dancing, drinking and having fun till early morning. 
i'm worried that i will get pretty bored and just cannot believe that all the people there just live the muslim way of life....

yes, i know, dubai is a muslim country. but i do also know there live far more expats than "locals". 

so could you please share your honest experience with me? can i have fun in dubai as well or will my life consist of working and watching tv at home (or getting arrested for "illegal" parties lol)?

oh and what abou the clothes? can i not even wear a miniskirt when i go to a club?

don't get it wrong, i don't want to offend anyone but respect country and people at the same time. i'm just an easy going, open minded student, who wants to have some fun beside work. 

thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Lots of nightclubs here, girls wearing microskirts and tiny tops seems to be the norm. Just don't go around the malls, etc, dressed like that and you can have as much fun as you want. Every night is a party night in Dubai if you're looking for it. I think the latest you can party to is 3am.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

That made me laugh as you couldnt be further from the reality.. there are good nights out every night of the week here! In fact, its a tuesday evening and in the last 5 days I've been out 4 of those. If you want the party lifestyle, you are coming to the right place.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most people come here and find it hard not to party. You will be fine but your work may suffer. Be streetwise as you would anywhere in the world and don't be 'fooled' by the fact that you are in a Muslim country. For your clothes, as Gavtek says, keep the mini skirts for the nights out and wear appropriate clothing to work, malls, out and about generally.


----------



## pretty_in_pink (Jan 17, 2012)

haha ok, i'm feeling much better now  and what about the alcohol? it's pretty expensive isn't it?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I bet it's around the same as it costs to drink out in HK.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

pretty_in_pink said:


> haha ok, i'm feeling much better now  and what about the alcohol? it's pretty expensive isn't it?


Generally yes, but Tuesday night is Ladies Night which means free sparking white wine all night in return for being leered at by men from countries where women have to cover up that tend to have lots of chest hair on show, hair drenched with gel and their faces drenched with even more cologne (male fragrance, not Koln, that would just be silly).

Although you'll probably get that every nightclub any night of the week. Enjoy


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

pretty_in_pink said:


> haha ok, i'm feeling much better now  and what about the alcohol? it's pretty expensive isn't it?


You can easily get alcohol to drink at home, whether you have a license or not. Saves money


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AB-Fit said:


> You can easily get alcohol to drink at home, whether you have a license or not. Saves money


Careful about recommending something on the forum that's not legal AB even if it is common practice 


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Been here 7 months and its one long party! Just have to take care about how much you drink, unless you are at home!

Friday brunches are a plenty and easy to find out about.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

pretty_in_pink said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i'm a german hotel management student, 24 years, and moving for six months to dubai for an internship.
> 
> ...


So it seems the purpose of your internship is how to have fun in foreign countries.
And it must be well paid...
And it will give you a big boost in your career if you mention all your internships in your CV. Dont forget to mention the miniskirt...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

pretty_in_pink said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i'm a german [...] student, 24 years, [...].
> 
> ...



Loves to Party, drink, wear mini skirts.










.
..
...



Do tell us when you get here and where you are going clubbing !


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

[Careful about recommending something on the forum that's not legal AB even if it is common practice ]

But it is common practice and not illegal in those Emirates ,all you gotta do is go check out the packed places to buy it at ,because they are packed.It only the truth.

It you want a list of clubs go to the time out Dubai websites.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> [Careful about recommending something on the forum that's not legal AB even if it is common practice ]
> 
> But it is common practice and not illegal in those Emirates ,all you gotta do is go check out the packed places to buy it at ,because they are packed.It only the truth.
> 
> It you want a list of clubs go to the time out Dubai websites.


Which emirates are you referring to?

I think the club list is aimed at OP?


----------



## bmaq (Jan 18, 2012)

try Trio


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> [Careful about recommending something on the forum that's not legal AB even if it is common practice ]
> 
> But it is common practice and not illegal in those Emirates ,all you gotta do is go check out the packed places to buy it at ,because they are packed.It only the truth.
> 
> It you want a list of clubs go to the time out Dubai websites.


 


:lalala: Rules do not apply to me.......


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Umm Al Quwain-has the Costco of adult beverages called the barracuda and no license needed,Ajiman-has the whole in the wall which is a lot smaller then the barracuda and again no license needed. .


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No license needed to buy in UAQ or Ajman, but a license is "technically" needed to keep it in your home in Dubai and consume. And even having a license "technically" doesn't allow you to transport alcohol through Sharjah.

If you're sensible and aware of the risks, you're not going to have any problems.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Knock on wood have been living in Sharjah for 7 years,never a problem,just don't get in an accident.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

still doesn't mean its legal though. and the warning was about posting something illegal if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Do it or don't everybody makes their own decisions and I think I said in those Emirates its not Illegal.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

NeoPhoenix said:


> still doesn't mean its legal though. and the warning was about posting something illegal if i'm not mistaken.


Thanks Neo. That's exactly right. It is something that's widely done but I believe we are not supposed to be recommending/suggesting such things on the forum 


----------

